# "Why African Babies Don't Cry"



## littlestar85

I'm sure this has probably been posted before, just came across it and thought it was great! 

https://www.incultureparent.com/2010/12/why-african-babies-dont-cry/


----------



## lucy_x

Iv seen this before!
I love love this last sentence!

_"Read your baby, not the books. Breastfeeding is not linear &#8211; it goes up and down and also in circles. You are the expert on your baby&#8217;s needs"_

Its so true :flower:


----------



## littlestar85

lucy_x said:


> Iv seen this before!
> I love love this last sentence!
> 
> *"Read your baby, not the books. Breastfeeding is not linear  it goes up and down and also in circles. You are the expert on your babys needs"
> *
> Its so true :flower:

Definitely! LO is currently going through the 4 month sleep regression and is feeding every 1.5hrs again. I'm sure most books and lots of Mums/doctors would say he needs to be weaned but I know that it's just a growth spurt, I know him better than anyone else does! He can BF as often as he likes, doesn't bother me at all! :shrug:


----------



## Zarababy1

aww i loved that im going to print it out and take it too my peer support group i think it'll definatly be something i show mothers <3x


----------

